# Growth on Dog's Neck



## janabug (Jan 25, 2011)

Below is a picture of a growth on my dog's neck. She is an 18-month-old pitbull. 
This growth is brown, crusty/scaly, and is perfectly spherical at about 2cm in diameter. It started about 2 months ago as a small skin tag, and has grown to what is in the picture. It does not seem to be itchy or bothering her in any way. The dark spots around the growth are dried blood. When she wrestles with my other dog it bleeds a little, but nothing else comes out of it -- even when mashed.

She had some sort of benign cysts growing between the pads on her paws, but they were much smaller than this and quickly went away.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely needs to be seen by a vet, especially since it is growing!


----------

